# Patch 4.2 - Erscheint er früher als erwartet ?



## Fröstler (5. Mai 2011)

Heyho 

Der Patch ist ja mittlerweile schon sogar auf den PTR, was mich schon ein wenig wundert.
Denn das ist ja mal ganz unnormal von Blizzard, da sie ja vor kurzem erst Patch 4.1 rausgebracht haben. 

Werden wir diesmal früher als sonst mit dem Patch rechnen können?

Wenn Blizzard es wirklich schafft, dann würde ich sagen kommt der Patch schon nächsten Monat raus.

Das wäre dann Juni / Juli.

Denn normalerweise kommen die Patches alle 4-6 Monate raus.

Was meint ihr?
Werden wir den Patch früher bekommen, als erwartet?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was daraus wird.


----------



## Skyler93 (5. Mai 2011)

wollten die nicht immer öfters patches rausbringen, dafür aber kleinere?
oder wars andersrum?
größere patches dafür nicht so oft?
bin durcheinander


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Mai 2011)

4-6 Wochen, also Mitte Juni sagt mir meine Glaskugel.

Die Feuerlande halte ich persönlich für recht wichtig. Sie erweitern die Geschichte, während der aktuelle Inhalt leider schon recht leer erscheint (meine persönliche Meinung!).


----------



## Pet0r_the_Pan (5. Mai 2011)

dauert noch en bissi raid testing etc


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (5. Mai 2011)

ich tipp mal auf zwei monate... müssen ja die ganzen raidbosse in normal und hero durchgetestet werden..


----------



## madmurdock (5. Mai 2011)

Es gab kaum Aenderungen in 4.1 bzw bis auf Zul auchkeinen neuen Content. Ein richtiger Patch startet mMn erst mit einen neuen Tier Set.


----------



## D@rksun (6. Mai 2011)

Ich denke 4.2 wird viel länger auf dem PTR getestet wie 4.1 , wie lange auf 4.1 nochmal auf dem PTR?


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Frühestens Ende Juni-Anfang Juli...miss doch noch einiges getestet werden...



D@rksun schrieb:


> Ich denke 4.2 wird viel länger auf dem PTR getestet wie 4.1 , wie lange auf 4.1 nochmal auf dem PTR?



Das bezweifel ich, Patch 4.1 war nur so lange auf dem PTR weil da relativ viele UI und Klassenmechanik Änderungen und Neuerungen enthalten waren (CtA, Gildenbrowser, neue Sound und Graphikeinstellungen, DX11 Vollunterstützung, DF -Serverinterne Suche etc. ) die Instanzen an sich waren schon längst bzw. sehr früh in der Testlaufzeit fertig "getestet".4.2 enthält (fürs Erste) außer der Umsortierfunktion und 1-2 Anpassungen der Klassen nicht so viel UI + Klassenkram


----------



## Michithekiller (6. Mai 2011)

Ich freue ich mich drauf egal wann er kommt aber auch nur wenn Blizz diesmal es hinbekommt von 10er zu 25er Raid´s zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Problembeere (6. Mai 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> wollten die nicht immer öfters patches rausbringen, dafür aber kleinere?
> oder wars andersrum?* kleinere* patches dafür nicht so oft?
> bin durcheinander



fixed


----------



## Exicoo (6. Mai 2011)

Denke er wird im Juli erscheinen. Oder sogar noch im Juni.


----------



## Geloran (6. Mai 2011)

> ...nur wenn Blizz diesmal es hinbekommt von 10er zu 25er Raid´s zu unterscheiden.



Da kannst du lange drauf warten, das wird nicht mehr passieren, denk ich.


----------



## Fröstler (7. Mai 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> wollten die nicht immer öfters patches rausbringen, dafür aber kleinere?
> oder wars andersrum?
> größere patches dafür nicht so oft?
> bin durcheinander



Jo, hatten sie gesagt, aber ob sie es umsetzen ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2011)

4 Wochen.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 4 Wochen.


Ganz tolle Aussage!
Zusammen mit Deiner "nervigen" Sig würde ich meinen, Du meintest damit, daß Du in 4 Wochen in den Urlaub fliegst. 

bt
Ich denke auch, daß der Patch erst im July kommt.

ps.
Und was heißt früher als erwartet.
Es stand bisher noch kein Release Datum fest - imo war/ist somit auch nix zu erwarten.

greetz


----------



## Nexilein (7. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und was heißt früher als erwartet.
> Es stand bisher noch kein Release Datum fest - imo war/ist somit auch nix zu erwarten.



Das hat der TE ja wohl hinreichend genau beschrieben:



Fröstler schrieb:


> Denn normalerweise kommen die Patches alle 4-6 Monate raus.



*Erwartet* man also einen Zyklus von ca. 5 Monaten für Content Patches, dann kommt 4.2* früher als erwartet*...

@TE: 4.1 und 4.2 sollten ja gemeinsam als Patch 4.1 kommen. Allerdings wurden daraus zwei Patches.

Laut Blizzard wollte man einige fertige Dinge wie z.B. ZA & ZG vorziehen. Böse Zungen behaupten hingegen, dass sich Teile des Patches einfach verspäten


----------



## Idekoon (7. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich sollten die Feuerlande incl. Raid ja schon zu 4.1 gehören. Deswegen ja ich denke schon, dass er früher erscheint, besonders weil das Balancing etc shcon in 4.1 enthalten ist.


----------



## Vanitra (7. Mai 2011)

Der Raid muss ja erstmal durchgetestet werden. Erst normal und dann die Hero Version. Das Balacing dafür dauert nicht nur eine Woche ... Außerdem war ja für 4.1 auch noch eine 5er Ini namens Meeresschlund angekündigt, die auch 353er Content beinhalten sollte. Falls diese mit 4.2 integriert wird, muss auch da erst noch getestet werden.


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Mai 2011)

da jetzt dann wieder alles getestet werden muss, mechaniken usw, wirds wie immer noch mindestens 4 wochen dauern


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Aussage!
> Zusammen mit Deiner "nervigen" Sig würde ich meinen, Du meintest damit, daß Du in 4 Wochen in den Urlaub fliegst.



Er wird in 4 Wochen kommen ^^ Und die Sig die muss sein, die ist einfach genial.


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. Mai 2011)

Ich rechne nicht vor Juli mit dem Patch wer weiß vllt will Blizzard so die Sommerflaute untergraben und keiner soll die Sonne sehen


----------



## nostal (7. Mai 2011)

Als damals von 4.1 die Rede war und Firelands kommen sollte wurde am Ende ja berichtigt dass der Content erst mit 4.2 kommen wird.

Ich kann mich da an einen Satz in nem Bluepost erinnern in dem gesagt wurde dass 4.2 unmittelbar nach 4.1 kommen wird. Ich denke daher dass es nicht bis Juli dauernd wird sondern spätestens Mitte Juni kommt - eher vorher.


----------



## Totebone (7. Mai 2011)

In der Auswahl fehlt ganz klar der Mai - ich denke er kommt Ende Mai. Denn die Arena Saison muss enden und dann kommen auch direkt MASSIVE Klassen Veränderungen, die während einer Saison vermieden werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2011)

ich erwarte ihn im juni, also nein er wird nicht früher kommen als ich erwarte


----------



## Fröstler (9. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> In der Auswahl fehlt ganz klar der Mai - ich denke er kommt Ende Mai. Denn die Arena Saison muss enden und dann kommen auch direkt MASSIVE Klassen Veränderungen, die während einer Saison vermieden werden.



Mai ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig zu früh. 

Kann ich mir selber überhaupt nicht vorstellen, da sie bis jetz noch nicht mal die Raidbosse freigeschaltet haben auf dem Ptr. Blizzard selber hat sie ja schon angespielt bzw deren Spieletester wie man in den Trailer sehen konnte. 

Dazu noch die Tatsache, dass Blizzard eigentlich eh nie "schnell, schnell" macht, sondern sich Zeit lassen, kann ich mir den Mai nicht vorstellen.
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht geschehen ja noch Wunder. 

Aber noch ne andere Frage.. Warum *muss* denn die Arena Saison enden ?


----------



## frufoo (9. Mai 2011)

jo wird zeit das er kommt. bei uns in der gilde springen immer mehr leute ab weils zu eintönig wird.....


----------



## Anglus (9. Mai 2011)

Denke auch das er in ca 4 Wochen also im Juni kommt da wie schon gesagt wurde das meiste schon fertig ist oder sogar in 4.1 schon enthalten ist.Daher noch 4 Wochen Bosse testen und gut


----------



## Schiimon (9. Mai 2011)

wenn wir damit rechnen, dass er früher kommt als erwartet, kommt er dann nicht genau dann, wann wir ihn erwarten, da wir ja damit rechnen?


----------



## Butcher's Hook (9. Mai 2011)

ich denke der patch kommt anfang juni ... hoffentlich


----------



## Fröstler (9. Mai 2011)

Schiimon schrieb:


> wenn wir damit rechnen, dass er früher kommt als erwartet, kommt er dann nicht genau dann, wann wir ihn erwarten, da wir ja damit rechnen?



Irgendwie hast du Recht.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (9. Mai 2011)

ich möchte nurmal was einwerfen. in patch 4.1  sollte eigentlich feuerlande rauskommen. kurz bevor sie 4.1 auf die testserver brachten, sagten sie feuerlande wird von 4.1 abgekoppelt und kommt mit 4.2. im gleichem atemzug sagten sie auch wenn 4.1 vom ptr entfernt wird, kommt sofort 4.2. also ist das schnelle aufspielen garnicht so schnell, wenn man sich auch früher informieren würde. und feuerlande stand schon zum großen teil, als 4.1 rauskam und wirde gleichzeitig weiter entwickelt, als 4.1 auf dem ptr war. jetzt sind noch ein paar kleinigkeiten. aber das größte steht schon fest und wir jetzt bald vollkommen auf dem ptr zugänglich sein.


----------



## Niklasx (9. Mai 2011)

da blizzard mehr als 12mio spieler beglücken muss, wollen die ja immer alles so perfekt wie möglich machen. daher denke ich das wir noch recht lange darauf warten können. macht mir persönlich aber nix aus , habe noch genug zu tun^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. Mai 2011)

Ich kann es mir bildlich vorstellen... Kurz vor 4.1-Release kommt der Aufschrei aus der Programmier-Abteilung: "Feuerlande wird nicht fertig!" Hunderte Krisensitzungen werden sofort einberufen, als plötzlich aus der dunklen hinteren Ecke ein verpickelter Retro-Nerd meldet: "Chef, wir haben ZA und ZG für 85 Hero umgescriptet." Das war die Lösung. Man könne doch mit diesen zwei großartigen "neuen" Instanzen die Massen noch 1-2 Monate hinhalten, bis die Programmierer endlich den neuen Raid fertig hätten. Also rauf damit auf die Testserver, paar Ausreden einfallen lassen, die Leute hinhalten.

Doch dann die schwarze Nachricht: Nur noch 11,6 Mio Spieler mit aktivem Account. OMFG! 

Ein paar Exekutionen und Entlassungen später geht der sofortige Befehl heraus, die Feuerlande asap fertigzustellen. Der picklige Nerd solle doch mit seinem Team noch ein bis zwei weitere alte Instanzen recyclen, um einen weiteren Notnagel zu haben. Man entscheidet sich für die Höhlen des Wehklagens und die Hügel von Razorfen. Vielleicht auch den geschmolzenen Kern, aber dieser hätte Zeit bis Patch 4.3.

In der Abteilung der Programmierer herrscht ab sofort eine Sukkubus, welche mit ihrer Peitsche wahre Wunder verbringen kann. Die Hand des Bösen (siehe Dungeon Keeper) kommt zum Einsatz, um Fehler und Verzögerungen sofort zu bestrafen. Man rekrutiert Mc Guyver, rüstet ihn mit einer Büroklammer und einem Schweizer Taschenmesser aus und sperrt ihn mit der Aufgabe der Fertigstellung vom Feuerlande-Raid in einen Schuppen.

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich denke Blizzard wird jetzt riiiichtig Gas geben, denn diese Blöße mit 5% weniger zahlenden Abonnenten werden die sich wohl nur ungern geben.


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Mai 2011)

Schiimon schrieb:


> wenn wir damit rechnen, dass er früher kommt als erwartet, kommt er dann nicht genau dann, wann wir ihn erwarten, da wir ja damit rechnen?


Womit auch immer Du rechnest ist unabhängig von dem was wirklich passiert. 

Mir ist's egal wann der kommt. Damit WoW wieder richtig Spass macht brauchts eher ein neues Addon. Cata ist leider schon so ausgelutscht, dass eine neue Raidinstanz und ein neues Daily-Questgebiet nicht ausreichen wird.

Aber ich rechne mit Ende Juni/Anfang Juli.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

x .... nein
x .... Juli



spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> Full


Die erzählen eh nicht alles über ihre Fortschritte im Modden.
Sie arbeiten ja an mehreren Projekten.
Gut sie haben zwar verschiedene Teams, aber dennoch sehr viel zu tun.
So sind sie nun bestimmt auch schon seit 'nem halben Jahr am nächsten AddOn dran.

Von mir aus können und sollten sie sich genügend Zeit nehmen (für Patches und zukünftige AddOns).
damit es bei ner "Frühgeburt" nicht zu zu derben Spaßbremsen kommt.

greetz


----------



## Fröstler (12. Mai 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Womit auch immer Du rechnest ist unabhängig von dem was wirklich passiert.
> 
> Mir ist's egal wann der kommt. Damit WoW wieder richtig Spass macht brauchts eher ein neues Addon. Cata ist leider schon so ausgelutscht, dass eine neue Raidinstanz und ein neues Daily-Questgebiet nicht ausreichen wird.
> 
> Aber ich rechne mit Ende Juni/Anfang Juli.



Auf ein neues Addon, kannste frühstens nächstes Jahr rechnen.... Aber warum ist denn Cata ausgelutscht? 

Wird doch bestimmt nicht schlecht mit 4.2 .... wieder was neues zu sehen. 

Außerdem ist es doch eh immer dasselbe... Addon kommt raus... Spieler leveln hoch....Maximal Stufe erreicht --> Raiden, Raiden, Raiden und Dailies oder sonstigen Kram^^ Erfolge usw 

Also, ob da ein neues Addon was ändern kann, ist mir fraglich, es ist nunmal das Prinzip von einem MMORPG.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Aber warum ist denn Cata ausgelutscht?



Da schließe ich mich an...warum? Und was wäre bei einem neuen Addon anders? Außer einem neuen Höchstlevel...gar nichts (mal abgesehen von sonstigen Spielereien, das Grundgerüst ist das Selbe), was nicht auch ein Inhaltspatch bringen würde (nämlich neuen "Content")


----------



## Skîîller (15. Mai 2011)

Ich schätze mal wir werden mim patch mitte juni rechnen so 11 oder 18.
Denn sie sind ja schon ziemlich weit auf dem ptr und daher denke ich wird es so sein.


----------



## Fröstler (4. Juni 2011)

Und wie siehts nun aus?

Ist schon was im Gange das der Patch bald live kommt?

Testserver sind ja noch on, glaub ich.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2011)

In 2 Wochen.


----------



## Doncalzone (4. Juni 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Auf ein neues Addon, kannste frühstens nächstes Jahr rechnen.... Aber warum ist denn Cata ausgelutscht?
> 
> Wird doch bestimmt nicht schlecht mit 4.2 .... wieder was neues zu sehen.
> 
> ...




Ich frage mich generell was die Meisten sich erhoffen von einem neuen WoW-Addon? Das WoW-Rad wird neu erfunden und alle schreien: Wau!!! was ein tolles MMORPG. 
Das einzige wo Blizzard lieber vorsichtig seien sollte wären ihre Statements bezüglich der Patchabstände. Lieber kleine Happen aber dafür in schneller Folge, davon kann bei 4.1 ja nicht die Rede sein (Von Dezember 2010 bis Fast-Mai 2011).


----------



## nomorezam (4. Juni 2011)

42


----------



## Scharamo (4. Juni 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Der Patch ist ja mittlerweile schon sogar auf den PTR, was mich schon ein wenig wundert.
> Denn das ist ja mal ganz unnormal von Blizzard, da sie ja vor kurzem erst Patch 4.1 rausgebracht haben.
> ...


Blizzard hat schon vor 4.1 bekannt gegeben das sie erst nur ZA/ZG bringen. Und dafür sehr schnell 4.2 auf den PTR bringen.
Jo, die PTR dauer könnte passen.


----------



## Fröstler (8. Juni 2011)

Wie man nun hört, wird wohl der Patch (vorraussichtlich) frühstens ab den 22. Juni erscheinen oder etwas später.

Da die Arenasaison am 22.Juni endet.

Weitere Infos u.ä

Siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de...gegeben-828322/


----------



## _Raziel_ (8. Juni 2011)

Übrigens... Blizzard programmiert seit ca. 2 Jahren schon an den Feuerlanden rum. Zudem gibt es bereits eine Abteilung, die sich speziell um den Deathwing Inhalt kümmert. Nur weil etwas von Blizzard bekannt gegeben wird, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch erst dann angefangen haben, es zu erstellen.
Wenn man die Cataclysm-Artworks mal genauer betrachtet (aus der Collector's Edition) bemerkt man öfters einige Daten, die darauf hinweisen, dass Cataclysm bereits entwickelt wurde, als Wrath of the Lich King noch gar nicht erschienen ist.

Viele behaupten hier immer, dass man sich glücklich schätzen kann, dass Blizzard 'gratis' neuen Inhalt ins Spiel bringt. Tut Blizzard eigentlich nicht, den neu ist nichts, was eingebracht wird an Inhalt. Jeder Inhalt wird bereits bei der Entwicklung der Erweiterung geplant und manchmal bereits realisiert. Die Patches sollen uns nur bei der Stange halten. Geschickte Marktwirtschaft eben.
Wer nun behauptet, dass Blizzard es nicht nötig hätte, uns so bei der Stange zu halten, sollte bedenken, dass wohl keiner Cataclysm gekauft hätte, wenn das Spiel bis zur nächsten Erweiterung keinen 'neuen' Inhalt bekäme. Wer kauft ein Spiel über Deathwing, wenn Deathwing nicht auftaucht? Oder besser, wer glaubt einem Unternehmen, das eine Figur einführt (Ragnaros) und diese Figur dann niemals im Spiel auftaucht (ausser in der Anfangssequenz vom Hyjal)?
Blizzard weiss ganz genau, wie sowas funktioniert...

Ich wette um 10k Gold, dass Blizzard bereits an der nächsten Erweiterung arbeitet. Und das schon bevor Cata rausgekommen ist. Und ich wette nochmals 10k Gold, dass ich die Wette gewinnen würde.

So, jetzt aber zu Patch 4.2
Früher als erwartet kommt der Patch meiner Meinung nach nicht, weil ich eben kein Freund von diesen Häppchen bin. Ein Spiel sollte bei mir im vollem Umfang vorhanden sein und nicht erst nachgeschoben werden. Patches sollten nur Fehler beheben oder einige Neuerungen (LUA, Skills - KEIN Inhalt) bringen.

Ps'
Wer würde bspw. Dragon Age 2 kaufen, wenn man mittem im Spiel auf einen Patch warten müsste, der den finalen Endboss einführt? Ich glaube keiner...
Der einzige echte Content-Patch von Blizzard war übrigens nur der Sunwell-Patch, da mit dem Tod Illidans (BC) die Erweiterung eigentlich abgeschlossen war und man als Zeitüberbrückung einen Zusatz (Kil'Jaeden - Sunwell) 'gratis' einführte...

So long...


----------



## improwars (8. Juni 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 4-6 Wochen, also Mitte Juni sagt mir meine Glaskugel.
> 
> Die Feuerlande halte ich persönlich für recht wichtig. Sie erweitern die Geschichte, während der aktuelle Inhalt leider schon recht leer erscheint (meine persönliche Meinung!).



Hmmm so eine Glaskugel will ich auch


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> ...


Programmiert Blizzard denn dann auch mehrere Versionen der Zwischenpatches für die Testrealms? Erstmal absolut verbuggte Encounter, die anfangs von den 24/7-Gilden nur durch Exploits zu legen sind? Um im Hintergrund genau zu wissen "Hey, JETZT kann ich Version 2 aufspielen, was für Trottel!", nur um uns weiter hinzuhalten? Nein, das denke ich nicht.

Bzw Jein. Im Grunde genommen hast Du recht, das Grundgerüst für das Addon mag stehen und die programmieren jetzt bestimmt schon am Grundgerüst für das nächste Addon. Aber die genauen Spielinhalte, Quests, Polygone, Gegnermechaniken etc, die denke ich werden erst während dem aktuellen Addon programmiert und entworfen. Und dass Blizzard uns insgesamt 7 Monate mit dem ersten "richtigen" Patch hinhalten konnte, Respekt...

P.S. Guter Zufallstreffer @ Doofkatze, aber es gingen viele von einem ähnlichen Datum aus, also irgendwo Ende Juni/Anfang Juli. So langsam können wir ja alle rechnen, wie lange größere Inhaltspatches durchschnittlich auf nem PTR sind ^^


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (8. Juni 2011)

"früher als erwartet" halte ich ein bisschen für gewagt, nachdem man sich schon seit 7 Monaten mit den gleichen Mist beschäftigen muss.


----------



## Totebone (8. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Übrigens... Blizzard programmiert seit ca. 2 Jahren schon an den Feuerlanden rum. Zudem gibt es bereits eine Abteilung, die sich speziell um den Deathwing Inhalt kümmert. Nur weil etwas von Blizzard bekannt gegeben wird, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch erst dann angefangen haben, es zu erstellen.
> Wenn man die Cataclysm-Artworks mal genauer betrachtet (aus der Collector's Edition) bemerkt man öfters einige Daten, die darauf hinweisen, dass Cataclysm bereits entwickelt wurde, als Wrath of the Lich King noch gar nicht erschienen ist.
> 
> Viele behaupten hier immer, dass man sich glücklich schätzen kann, dass Blizzard 'gratis' neuen Inhalt ins Spiel bringt. Tut Blizzard eigentlich nicht, den neu ist nichts, was eingebracht wird an Inhalt. Jeder Inhalt wird bereits bei der Entwicklung der Erweiterung geplant und manchmal bereits realisiert. Die Patches sollen uns nur bei der Stange halten. Geschickte Marktwirtschaft eben.
> ...


Du hast jetz 1000 Dinge gesagt die jedem schon klar sind ...
Blizz hat doch auf der Blizzcon 2010 also bevor cata überhaupt raus war, dass das nächste Addon schon in der Entwicklungsphase is - warum auch nich ? 
Was gut werden soll brauch viel Zeit - wenn die Zeit nicht reicht kommt sowas wie Cata raus wo z.b. der Pfad der Titanen aufgrund der mangelndem Zeit wegfällt.

Und das Blizz schon sehr früh vieles geplant hat kann man anhand von Classic Alpha/Beta files sehen wo unzählige Zonen da sind die NIE verwendet wurden - schon damals gabs ne Grundfassung der Scherbenwelt - es gibt Dungeons die nie kamen - das Azshara BG das nie kam. MH is Classic schon - blos nich betretbar. Dann noch Zonen die in Classic gebaut wurden und ungenutzt blieben. Grim Batol - Uldum - Old IF - Gilneas - Quel'Thalas u.v.m. all diese Zonen wurden teilweise gebaut und nun nach und nach implementiert. Wär ja auch schlimm wenn man sich als entwickler NIE gedanken machen würde über die progressive Weiterentwicklung des Spiels.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2011)

Langfristige Planung, ich verstehe nicht wie man das so negativ sehen kann. Ich wäre sehr erschüttert wenn man jetzt noch keine Idee hätte wie es weitergehen sollte. Wenn Blizzard so lachs gehandelt hätte, wäre WoW schon lange ein Fall für einen Platz in der 1Euro-Kramkiste. 

Das Content-Nachschieben... ok, manch einer mag sich veräppelt fühlen - aber sind wir ehrlich, wäre die Feuerlande, ZG/ZA schon mit Cata-Release rausgekommen wären PSA und BDZ nach sehr kurzer Zeit vollkommen uninteressant geworden. Ist schon richtig das Blizz einigermaßen den Progress abwartet. Das Ragnaros bisher nicht erneut implementiert war ändert doch garnichts daran, dass er zu Cata gehört - nachher wenn alle Zwischenpatches draussen war haben wir die finale Version.


----------



## MasterCrain (8. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Die Patches sollen uns nur bei der Stange halten. Geschickte Marktwirtschaft eben.
> *Patches haben den Sinn Contentsprung zu vermeiden. Früher gab es dazu Contentblockerbosse, heute eben viele kleine patches*
> 
> Ein Spiel sollte bei mir im vollem Umfang vorhanden sein und nicht erst nachgeschoben werden. Patches sollten nur Fehler beheben oder einige Neuerungen (LUA, Skills - KEIN Inhalt) bringen.
> ...


----------



## Derulu (9. Juni 2011)

Wir können jetzt wetten^^

Also ich tippe ziemlich genau auf 21.06.2011

Grund:
am 19.06.2011 endet (laut mmo-champion) die aktuelle Arenasaison (USA, einen Tag früher und so - was bisher immer ein Indiz für das Aufspielen des neuen Patches in der selben Woche war^^)


----------



## Technocrat (9. Juni 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die Feuerlande halte ich persönlich für recht wichtig. Sie erweitern die Geschichte, während der aktuelle Inhalt leider schon recht leer erscheint (meine persönliche Meinung!).


Da Inhalte und Stories nun aber das Überflüssigste an einem MMO ist (man spielt es ja, um sich selber Stories auszudenken), ist das nicht weiter bedeutsam.


----------



## Cavulon (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab noch nicht einen Cata Raid gesehen, oder war in ZA/ZG...und jetzt kommt schon wieder was neues..sicher viele freuts..aber ich komm grad echt kaum hinterher, da ich nur zu selten spiele..und dazu Lootpech habe. Nichtsdestotrotz freue ich mich auf die Quests. Und iiiiiirrgendwann, werde ich ja auch die Raids sehen können^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (9. Juni 2011)

Extrem gute Einwände, die ihr hier schreibt.

Das Problem besteht aber immer noch, denn der Content steht und stand fest, bevor Cataclysm released wurde. Klar wird mit dem PTR feintuning an den Inhalten gemacht. Damit Blizzard ungefähr abschätzen kann, welches Item noch verändert werden muss (Legendary als Beispiel) oder welche Quest bzw. Questline noch feinschliff benötigt. Und natürlich werden durch das zurückhalten des Contentpatches auch Möglichkeiten wahr, neue kurzfristige Inhalte zu implementieren.
Das Grundgerüst jedoch stand von Anfang an klar. Sonst wäre Deathwing nicht auf der Verpackung und hie und da mal bei einer Quest. Oder Ragnaros wurde am Anfang auf dem Hyjal nicht 'wiederbeschworen' worden.

MasterCrain.
Dein Einwand ist berechtigt, aber erschreckend. Leider entspricht es der Wahrheit, dass die Spieler nur noch die Items im Kopf haben und nicht die Story, die hier erzählt werden soll. Warum dann überhaupt Inhalt bieten? Warum nicht ein Kolloseum in den Hauptstädten hinstellen, wo man den Boss, den möglichen Loot (dadurch die Schwierigkeit) einstellen kann?
Ausserdem denke ich nicht, dass die Leute am T11 Content vorbei gekommen wären, wenn alles bereits implementiert wäre. Mit 333er Ausrüstung besteht man nichtmal den Kampf gegen Halfus oder Magmaul. Damit aber direkt in die Feuerlanden oder die Instanzen danach zu steuern ist ein Witz. Man muss sich dennoch im Equip steigern.
Aber die Progressgilden wären mittlerweile wohl bereits an Deathwing dran. Da hast du recht. Und wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, will das Blizzard aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht. Da verstehe ich ihre Patchphilosophie. Viele Spieler würden irgendwann aufhören, wenn sie, wie einige hier geschrieben haben, immer 'den gleichen Mist' machen müssten.

Ps'
Oh, Halion vergessen. Big Sorry. Ein Raid mit ICC-Ausrüstung, einer Zone und 4 Bossen. Ohne grossartige Hintergrundgeschichte und von Blizzard selbst als Hilfestellungsraid für fehlende ICC-Ausrüstung bezeichnet. Entschuldigt; Ein grossartiger echter Zusatzpatch!
Ausserdem... Habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, warum unter dem Tempel so viele Eingänge sind? Da sind/waren noch viel mehr Ein-Zonen-Raids geplant... In den verschiedenen Drachenschwärmen, aber die Zeit reichte nicht bzw. die Mechaniken in ihnen ähnelten bereits vorhanden Bosskämpfen Naxx -> ICC.

Einziger echte Inhaltspatch = Sunwell... Bei der Überzeugung bleibe ich.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Totebone (9. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Extrem gute Einwände, die ihr hier schreibt.
> 
> Das Problem besteht aber immer noch, denn der Content steht und stand fest, bevor Cataclysm released wurde. Klar wird mit dem PTR feintuning an den Inhalten gemacht. Damit Blizzard ungefähr abschätzen kann, welches Item noch verändert werden muss (Legendary als Beispiel) oder welche Quest bzw. Questline noch feinschliff benötigt. Und natürlich werden durch das zurückhalten des Contentpatches auch Möglichkeiten wahr, neue kurzfristige Inhalte zu implementieren.
> Das Grundgerüst jedoch stand von Anfang an klar. Sonst wäre Deathwing nicht auf der Verpackung und hie und da mal bei einer Quest. Oder Ragnaros wurde am Anfang auf dem Hyjal nicht 'wiederbeschworen' worden.
> ...



Egal was Blizz erzählt der Sunwell Patch war von anfang an geplant - die Todesschneise führte schon am anfang von BC ins Meer und der Sonnenbrunnen war noch nicht auf der 2.0.1 Welt. Zudem brauch so eine Ini sie SWP und auch die gesamte Struktur auf Quel'Danas seine Zeit. Und das ganze hat man sicher nich eben schnell zwischen ZA (November 2007) und dem März 2008 entwickelt.
PS: Wenn man z.b. gesamt Wotlk auf einmal rausgegeben hätte, dann wär der T7 Content nach 1-2 Monaten schon leeer gewesen weil keiner mehr 200-226er Gear aus den inis gebraucht hätte - es wär Programmier technisch total dumm eine große Raid Instanz aufzubauen wenn diese nach kürzester Zeit unbenutzt is.
PPS: Desswegen Naxx ja auch Rereleased, weil zu den Classic Zeiten eine so geringe Anzahl das Ding wirklich gesehen hat (mit ein paar toten bossen), dass man die Instanz reimplementieren konnte und es für 95% der SPielerschaft was neues war.

PPPS: Mit Halion hast du allerdings recht - man hat damit versucht den ersten Teil der Cata Geschichte anzufagen - leider kam das aufgrund der kleinen Instanz kaum rüber. Das war ein Fehlgriff von Blizz - ähnlich wie PdK, dort kam die Story auch nich richtig rüber.


----------



## Derulu (9. Juni 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Das war ein Fehlgriff von Blizz - ähnlich wie PdK, dort kam die Story auch nich richtig rüber.



Zu PdK kam die Story sogar "relativ" gut rüber...die Spieler haben nur bis heute nicht ganz kapiert, dass die Instanz (oder das ganze Turnier) eben wie ein "Auswahlturnier" für die Helden des "Planeten" gestaltet war, mit Aufbau wie ein mittelalterliches/antikes Turnier/Koloseum um eine (DIE) geeignete Armee für den Sturm auf den Frostthron auszustellen, welches aber dann vom Lichkönig in der Hoffnung auf Vereitelung des Plans, gestört wurde. Es gab Herolde, in der damaligen "Hauptstadt", die stündlich zum Turnier riefen, es gab "Trainings" und sogar ein "Trainingstunier"(PdC), es gab stündlich einen Angriff der Schergen des Lichkönigs (so wurden die "Gegner" des Raids gefangen). Sogar die "Belohnung" (die T-Sets) hatten den "Armeecharakter", denn sie waren uniformmäßig gestaltet  . Viele Spieler sahen aber nur die Instanz und nicht das ganze Rundherum (das die Geschichte dazu miterzählt) und denken, es wäre nur "ideenlos" eine Arena zu gestalten, in der die Bosse einzeln, ohne "Vorarbeit" der Helden, auftreten.


----------



## Nuvielle (9. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zu PdK kam die Story sogar "relativ" gut rüber...die Spieler haben nur bis heute nicht ganz kapiert, dass die Instanz (oder das ganze Turnier) eben wie ein "Auswahlturnier" für die Helden des "Planeten" gestaltet war, mit Aufbau wie ein mittelalterliches/antikes Turnier/Koloseum um eine (DIE) geeignete Armee für den Sturm auf den Frostthron auszustellen, welches aber dann vom Lichkönig in der Hoffnung auf Vereitelung des Plans, gestört wurde. Es gab Herolde, in der damaligen "Hauptstadt", die stündlich zum Turnier riefen, es gab "Trainings" und sogar ein "Trainingstunier"(PdC), es gab stündlich einen Angriff der Schergen des Lichkönigs (so wurden die "Gegner" des Raids gefangen). Sogar die "Belohnung" (die T-Sets) hatten den "Armeecharakter", denn sie waren uniformmäßig gestaltet  . Viele Spieler sahen aber nur die Instanz und nicht das ganze Rundherum (das die Geschichte dazu miterzählt) und denken, es wäre nur "ideenlos" eine Arena zu gestalten, in der die Bosse einzeln, ohne "Vorarbeit" der Helden, auftreten.




Dem kann man ohne jeglichen Einspruch zustimmen


----------



## Fröstler (12. Juni 2011)

Schön und gut, das PdK auch ne Story hat, aber letztendlich doch ziemlich billig. (meiner Meinung nach)

Denn das könnte man ja jedes Mal machen....

sagen wir jetz z.B. für Ragnaros.... machen wir einfach auch ein riesen großes Turnier auf und wählen nur die "besten" Helden in einer Kampfarena aus, die für den Kampf für Ragnaros gewappnet sind....

Das könnte man bei jedem so machen...

Also es ist schön ein klein wenig billig damals gewesen und storytechnisch war es eher auf niedrigem Niveau.


----------



## Orgoron (12. Juni 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Schön und gut, das PdK auch ne Story hat, aber letztendlich doch ziemlich billig. (meiner Meinung nach)
> 
> Denn das könnte man ja jedes Mal machen....
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich mal in Ruhe in ner Mussestunde auf den Argentumturnierplatz gestellt hat und das ganze beobachtet bin ich der Meinung das Turnier war mit dem ganzen drum und drann eine der am liebevollsten gestalteten Sachen in WoW auch wenn ich persönlich das ganze mit dem Reiten nicht so mochte.

Ausserdem war PDK ein reiner Equipraid um vor ICC nochmal nen Gleichstand zu erzielen mehr nicht.


----------



## Derulu (14. Juni 2011)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Lieber kleine Happen aber dafür in schneller Folge, davon kann bei 4.1 ja nicht die Rede sein (Von Dezember 2010 bis Fast-Mai 2011).



Du weißt aber schon WANN diese Aussage getätigt wurde? Bei der Erklärung zu Patch 4.1., dass diesmal doch kein Raid dabei sein wird (entgegen vorheriger Ankündigungen). Also ca. 2 Monate VOR 4.1. Nun ist 4.1 7 Wochen alt und vermutlich nächste oder übernächste 4.2 kommt der nächste Patch...8-9 Wochen zwischen 2 Patches ist dann doch eine relativ schnelle Folge (schneller als zumindest alles vorherige)


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Juni 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Schön und gut, das PdK auch ne Story hat, aber letztendlich doch ziemlich billig. (meiner Meinung nach)
> 
> Denn das könnte man ja jedes Mal machen....
> 
> ...



Ja, wenn man immer und immer wieder das Selbe wiederholt, ist es natürlich billig. Bisher wurde ein einziges Ritterturnier veranstaltet. Kann da storytechnisch keine qualitativen Mängel feststellen.


----------



## Orgoron (15. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon WANN diese Aussage getätigt wurde? Bei der Erklärung zu Patch 4.1., dass diesmal doch kein Raid dabei sein wird (entgegen vorheriger Ankündigungen). Also ca. 2 Monate VOR 4.1. Nun ist 4.1 7 Wochen alt und vermutlich nächste oder übernächste 4.2 kommt der nächste Patch...8-9 Wochen zwischen 2 Patches ist dann doch eine relativ schnelle Folge (schneller als zumindest alles vorherige)



Das dumme ist nur das zu Zeitpunkt der Erklärung der Raid eigentlich schon fast überfällig war.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juni 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Das dumme ist nur das zu Zeitpunkt der Erklärung der Raid eigentlich schon fast überfällig war.



Jap, das ist richtig. Allerdings war davor noch nie die Rede davon, dass mehr (und kleinere) Patches in kürzeren Abständen kommen sollen


----------



## Snee (16. Juni 2011)

Hab per SuFu nix passendes gefunden: daher hier meine Frage: 
Gibt es irgendwo ne Liste an neuen Rezepten die mit 4.2 für die verschiedenen Berufe kommen? 

Wie sieht es mit Flask und Bufffood aus - hat da jemand einige Infos für mich an der Hand?


----------



## xxhajoxx (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/WoW-Patch-42-Neue-Muster-und-Bauplaene-fuer-Ausruestung-Waffen-und-Taschen-in-der-Testserver-Datenbank-825003/

Hier sind die neuen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, ob neue Flasks oderBufffood kommt weiß ich nich


----------



## Derulu (16. Juni 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...tenbank-825003/
> 
> Hier sind die neuen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, ob neue Flasks oderBufffood kommt weiß ich nich



Nein, kommen beide nicht. Gab es ja bisher auch noch nie, dass während eines Addons neue "verbrauchbare Buffgegenstände" dazu kamen (immer nur zum Beginn), ist ja auch nicht nötig, die Werte auf den neuen Rüstungen steigen auch so sehr hoch, mit noch stärkeren Buffgegenständen würde man das ja noch einmal exorbitant steigern...


----------



## Snee (16. Juni 2011)

Oki - vielen Dank euch beiden fürs schnelle Feedback. Wie wird man an die flüchtigen Funken rankommen?


----------



## Derulu (16. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Oki - vielen Dank euch beiden fürs schnelle Feedback. Wie wird man an die flüchtigen Funken rankommen?



Bis jetzt? Gar nicht. Die gibts dann erst in den Feuerlanden. Und das sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..und sind das Feuerlande Gegenstück zum urtümlichen Saronit in der Eiskronenzitadelle (dropen also bei den Raidbossen bzw. sind für Tapferkeitspunkte, vermutlich den Lebensbaummarken oder wie das Zeugs für die Dailies heißt oder viel Gold kaufbar)


----------



## The-Dragon (16. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß bisher nur von neuenherstellbaren Ausrüstungsgegenständen, also für Schneiderei, Lederverarbeitung, Schmiedekunst und Ingenieurskunst. Die dafür benötigent flüchtigen Funken droppen in der Raidinstanz. Entweder zu 100% bei jedem Boss oder eben random. Das gabs ja auch schon beim Sonnenbrunnenplateau.

Neue Fläschchen oder Bufffood wird es wohl nicht geben. Wäre auch das erste Mal, dass das im laufenden Content erweitert wird. Und die epischen Steinchen wirds wohl frühestens mit 4.4 und T13 geben.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2011)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Neue Fläschchen oder Bufffood wird es wohl nicht geben. Wäre auch das erste Mal, dass das im laufenden Content erweitert wird.


Na neue Buffood (schreibt man übrigens nur mit 2 f) gab es früher auch schon mal im laufenden Content
und in Cataclysm gab es auch schon Erweiterungen. 

*edit* @ Derulu

Okay, hast ja Recht.
Ich bleibe allerdings bei der von mir erlernten Rechtschreibung.
Dieses imo sinnfreie Hinundher mach ich in meinem Alter bestimmt nicht mehr mit.

greetz


----------



## Derulu (16. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na neue Buffood (schreibt man übrigens nur mit 2 f) gab es früher auch schon mal im laufenden Content
> und in Cataclysm gab es auch schon Erweiterungen.
> 
> greetz



Zusammengesetzte Hauptwörter und neue deutsche Rechtschreibung ftw...Buff und Food (weil wir den Käse so schön eindeutschen) wird nach diesen Regeln zu Bufffood, also 3 x f...schreiben wir das Zeugs klein und lassen's englisch, sind's nur 2 f

So wie Schiff und Fahrt zu Schifffahrt wird...


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2011)

Moderation:

Offtopic entfernt.

Bleibt bitte beim eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2011)

Und nun wie es aussieht ist es offiziell.....

Es wird der 28.6. in der USA sein und damit bei uns dann der 29.6.2011 !

Überraschend find ich das, da ich eigentlich schon mit nächster Woche gerechnet habe.

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/2347-Patch-4.2-on-June-28th-Rage-of-the-Firelands-Wallpaper-06-16-Notes-Update#new_comment


----------



## Donya (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es irgendwo schon eine offizielle Äußerung von Blizzard, dass Patch 4.2 übermorgen erscheint? Ich habe mich eine Weile nicht mit WoW beschäftigen können und habe heute nichts finden können. Der Link von Fröstler scheint ein Versehen gewesen zu sein und ist nicht mehr auf der Homepage von Blizzard zu finden. Wenns übermorgen los geht, sollten dann nicht schon mal ein Vorab-Download starten oder so was?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Donya of Shattrath


----------



## Garnalem (27. Juni 2011)

Nein, aber laut mmo-campion wird er diese Woche erscheinen.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/


----------



## Derulu (27. Juni 2011)

Donya schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo schon eine offizielle Äußerung von Blizzard, dass Patch 4.2 übermorgen erscheint? Ich habe mich eine Weile nicht mit WoW beschäftigen können und habe heute nichts finden können. Der Link von Fröstler scheint ein Versehen gewesen zu sein und ist nicht mehr auf der Homepage von Blizzard zu finden. Wenns übermorgen los geht, sollten dann nicht schon mal ein Vorab-Download starten oder so was?
> 
> ...



Mit dem neuen Launcher ist ein Vorabdownload so gut wie unsinnig, da es sowieso extrem schnell geht, dass die Dateien runtergeladen werden bzw. das Spiel ja schon vor Downloadende spielbar ist...der Vorabdownload wurde vor allem früher angeboten, als es oft stundenlang dauerte UND sich dann alle durch das Nadelöhr zwängen wollten...gleichzeitig...und im Internet auf diversen Seiten, gibt es 4.2 bereits seit heute Nacht zu "Vorabdownload" (laut mmo-champion), zumindest die US-Version


----------



## Leoleo (27. Juni 2011)

Zwar nicht ganz das Thema da wir ja kurz vor Release sind, aber ich hatte gestern eine 15,2GB "kleine" Sonntagsüberraschung von Blizzard. Entweder es war irgendeine Art bug dass schon vorhandener Content erneut gedownloadet wurde oder das Update zu 4.2 wurde doch an einige User schon vorher gesplittet rausgegeben... Mich würde vor allem interessieren ob noch jemand so einen Brocken bekommen hat über den Downloader da weder in meiner noch ein paar anderen Gilden zu denen ich engeren Kontakt hab jemand ein Update ziehen musste/durfte und auch die Frage im Handel wurde nicht positiv beantwortet.


----------



## Derulu (27. Juni 2011)

Leoleo schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ganz das Thema da wir ja kurz vor Release sind, aber ich hatte gestern eine 15,2GB "kleine" Sonntagsüberraschung von Blizzard. Entweder es war irgendeine Art bug dass schon vorhandener Content erneut gedownloadet wurde oder das Update zu 4.2 wurde doch an einige User schon vorher gesplittet rausgegeben... Mich würde vor allem interessieren ob noch jemand so einen Brocken bekommen hat über den Downloader da weder in meiner noch ein paar anderen Gilden zu denen ich engeren Kontakt hab jemand ein Update ziehen musste/durfte und auch die Frage im Handel wurde nicht positiv beantwortet.



15,2 GB sind sicher nicht der Patch, denn schon auf dem PTR, wo man sich den gesamten Spielclient zieht, war der Download 8GB ...dass der Patch dann ohne Spiel an sich plötzlich doppelt so groß ist...


----------



## Fröstler (27. Juni 2011)

Was mir übrigens die Tage aufgefallen ist bezüglich des Blizzard Downloader... immer wenn man WoW startet blinkt der Blizzard-Downloader für 1-3 Sec unten rechts auf und dann isser wieder weg, gleiches auch beim Spiel verlassen... Was das wohl sein mag ?


----------



## Leoleo (27. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> 15,2 GB sind sicher nicht der Patch, denn schon auf dem PTR, wo man sich den gesamten Spielclient zieht, war der Download 8GB ...dass der Patch dann ohne Spiel an sich plötzlich doppelt so groß ist...



Hab keinen PTR Account daher wusste ich nicht wie gross die Datenmenge für den Patch dort ist. Habe jetzt erstmal noch ein Ticket ingame aufgemacht, wartezeit sind ja nur 1Tag 2Stunden laut der Info 
Habe ungern zuviel Datenmüll auf dem Rechner grad bei der grösse des Downloads...


----------

